# Fish - Do you like fish?



## TxllxT

Lemon sole









Sea Robin









Angler

My all time favourite fish is buckling (hot-smoked herring), followed by Sea Robin & Lemon sole. Buckling actually is quite cheap: 4 pieces for 5 Euro.
Please post your fishy favourites (with pictures if possible)....


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I'm filled with envy - to see a display of good-quality fresh fish is something that I long for in the town that I live

As for favourite .... I can't say. I have dozens of favourite composers and dozens of favourite fish :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, I love fish and seafood of all kinds, but it doesn't always like me. When I was young my favourite was breaded plaice, and who doesn't love fish and chips (cod or haddock) - but I can't eat these now, as, though I'm not coeliac, soft wheat flour with gluten makes me feel ill. I also adored dressed crab, but as I've grown older, it doesn't seem to agree with my digestion. A friend tells me that's because it has lots of copper in it. 
So I like salmon and trout best now, either pan-fried in oatmeal with new potatoes, or gently coddled in water and olive oil, with rice. 









I grew up eating fish. My father's father was a fish-hawker in Dundee -










so the habit had been established, and my dad saw to it that we regularly ate golden cutlets (seethed in milk), smokies (smoked haddock), crabs dressed by my mother, fish cakes, fish fingers,tinned salmon and sardine, fried herrings, kippers, smoked mackerel, and boiled or fried haddock and cod; at the seaside, usually Scarborough or Whitby, we bought bags of cooked shrimps, and ate winkles with a pin - called 'whelks' by my Scottish father, and so on. I once bought a product called 'Ocean Sticks' at our local store. It was made of indeterminate seafood - octopus, I decided, probably - but I figured that there wasn't anything in the ocean that I wouldn't eat.


----------



## schigolch

Big time fan of marine food.

My favourites are bream, eels and barnacles.


----------



## Taggart

We regularly had fish on Fridays when I grew up. My mother didn't really like fish so we regularly had "golden cutlets"










When I tried to google this, I found the best way was to look for dyed haddock!

My mother taught at a small village primary in Harthill, where, unusually for Scotland, there were both Catholics and Protestants. One Friday, there was a terrible furore. There were an exact number of Catholic (fish) dinners and an exact number of Protestant (meat) dinners. One (protestant) lad had a "catholic" dinner because he liked fish and this caused a to do because there weren't enough Catholic dinners to go round.

My father and his family were more keen on fish. He loved a finnan haddie - a proper cold smoked haddock as opposed to the dyed variety- poached in milk.










One of my uncles worked as a priest in Aberdeenshire and would sometimes send us a box of kippers - to the delight of my father and the disgust of my mother. The same uncle had a friend in Aberdeen who was an ice cream man and would also keep a few herring in the van for his customers - only in Scotland!

Living in Yarmouth, there used to be a trade in the Yarmouth Bloater - a complete cold smoked herring as opposed to the kipper which is gutted and hot smoked. There was a shop on Regent Road where you could send your friends a (small) box of bloaters or kippers. The joke was that you should only do this when your friends were away so that they would have something interesting to come home to.










Weird to see Van Gogh painting them. Then again, Yarmouth sent various types of Herring round Europe.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Yes, I prefer it to meat. I don't eat that much fish at the moment because it tends to be quite expensive.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, at least twice a week, fresh from the market (less than 5 min walking from our home).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yep - big fish fan. Grilled, smoked, fried, poached, pickled and occasionally raw - you name it and I'll scoff it. The only things off-limits are the egg stuff like roe and caviare which I don't like at all.


----------



## mirepoix

Sure. But it's usually a _fish supper_.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> Sure. But it's usually a _fish supper_.
> 
> View attachment 55317


That reminds me of a story of Taggart's mother about a visiting priest who addressed their congregation with scorn: 'Judas betrayed Our Lord for thirty pieces of silver; there's some of you here would do it for *a fish supper*!' - then was indignant when they all burst out laughing!


----------



## ptr

Yup (Didn't we just have this line of questioning a short while ago?)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

I'm_ fillet _with envy! However I always have fresh Atlantic salmon fillets at least twice a week. Never fried; always broiled. I make it pink in the middle. Love it!

I used to eat ahi tuna but because of the mercury situation, have given it up.


----------



## Centropolis

I don't mind fish except that I cannot eat cooked salmon. Smoked and Japanese sushi I am okay but I don't like that cooked salmon smell.


----------



## hpowders

With a nod to my heritage, I must say I love gefilte fish, which is really "fish meatloaf", a concoction of whitefish, pike, onions, eggs, matzoh meal and is sooooo good!

Jewish grandmothers tiphat used to spend hours making it as a holiday treat for Passover.
Now one can simply buy it at the supermarket.


----------



## Krummhorn

Salmon, Halibut, Ocean Perch, Cod. We have Salmon once a week at home ... baked with lemon juice, olive oil, rosemary and garlic served over white jasmine rice. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Manxfeeder

In the past couple years, I've come to appreciate salmon. I'd eat more of it if I were a rich man.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 55327
> 
> 
> With a nod to my heritage, I must say I love gefilte fish, which is really "fish meatloaf", a concoction of whitefish, pike, onions, eggs, matzoh meal and is sooooo good!
> 
> Jewish grandmothers tiphat used to spend hours making it as a holiday treat for Passover.
> Now one can simply buy it at the supermarket.


I've always been intrigued by food like that but I've never seen it sold - it can't be said that my home town is a hotbed of culinary diversity apart from the obligatory curry houses and Chinese takeaways. The nearest thing we have is fishcakes. Even our local supermarket no longer stocks Polish sauerkraut as apparently I was only one of two or three people who used to buy it. There are a couple of Eastern European delis in my nearest city - although they aren't Jewish establishments I wonder if they might sell gefilte fish or some equivalent?


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> I've always been intrigued by food like that but I've never seen it sold - it can't be said that my home town is a hotbed of culinary diversity apart from the obligatory curry houses and Chinese takeaways. The nearest thing we have is fishcakes. Even our local supermarket no longer stocks Polish sauerkraut as apparently I was only one of two or three people who used to buy it. There are a couple of Eastern European delis in my nearest city - although they aren't Jewish establishments I wonder if they might sell gefilte fish or some equivalent?


Well I grew up in the NYC area and more ethnic than that, one cannot get; there was and still is a large Jewish population, so one can enter any supermarket and find many varieties of gefilte fish on store shelves.

Having moved to Tampa, Florida, with few Jews living here, I'm amazed to see gefilte fish on the store shelves!

Yes. Ask!!


----------



## clara s

well, this is a big subject

fish in general is a very healthy food and quite tasty

in our days the situation has slightly changed as far as health is concerned

to start with, I love fish

at the top red mullet for me, fried with lemon mmmmmm

also grouper, fresh cod, sea bream, sardine, all barbeque 

delicious shrimps and lobsters

but seas are not so innocent

especially the pacific after Fukushima is good to be avoided for fish

and also some european seas have heavy metals in large quantities

salmon, tuna and swordfish are prone to pollution

Last year I took with a friend a Geiger counter and used it on a slice of salmon

I do not remember how mSv/hr showed

yes I have to say i like fish, but...


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Love the use of lower case and a space between lines - reminds me a little of e.e. cummings.


----------



## Vaneyes

Red Snapper, Cod, Trout, Salmon, Swordfish, Halibut, Tuna, Sea Bass.


----------



## Varick

hpowders said:


> View attachment 55327
> 
> 
> With a nod to my heritage, I must say I love gefilte fish, which is really "fish meatloaf", a concoction of whitefish, pike, onions, eggs, matzoh meal and is sooooo good!
> 
> Jewish grandmothers tiphat used to spend hours making it as a holiday treat for Passover.
> Now one can simply buy it at the supermarket.


I'm convinced that much of Jewish and Scottish cuisine is based on a dare.

[I wish I could take credit for that line, but I can't. I heard it said about Scottish cuisine in a movie, I LMAO at that line.]

V


----------



## Varick

To the OP. I am very finicky when it comes to fish. I like the "white meat" fishes like Halibut, Monk. My Tuna has to be practically raw, Salmon can't be farm raised, and cooked "just right." It's so easy to overcook Salmon. I do love sushi and could eat it 3-4 times a week if feasible.

But I usually tend more towards the land locked animals.

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Much 'traditional' Scottish cuisine is based on poverty and a desperate need for calories to feed a hungry family, V!

A childhood in Aberdeen is never far from fish, but the fish tended to be traditional varieties - cod, herring in all forms, sole, haddock, the ubiquitous 'Yalla fish' which was my grannie's speciality - dyed (smoked?) haddock, as Taggart says.










I guess we've got rather more adventurous in later life and I especially enjoyed octopus in Madeira last Easter


----------



## Morimur

I like fish... but I love baby seal even more.


----------



## Varick

Morimur said:


> I like fish... but I love baby seal even more.


Yes, but only if it's beaten with a club!

V


----------



## Varick

TurnaboutVox said:


> Much 'traditional' Scottish cuisine is based on poverty and a desperate need for calories to feed a hungry family, V!


OK there Captain Serious!

V


----------



## TurnaboutVox

At your service! - Capt. S


----------



## TxllxT

One of the things I love about Holland, in particular the North of Holland (North of Amsterdam) is the ample presence of fish retailers/restaurants that offer fresh fish. When we have a day out, say to Amsterdam, fish will be our midday lunch: healthy, not too expensive (smoked eel being the exception).


----------



## joen_cph

*Hi, folks!*


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 55429


Another type of Fish. Like as well.


----------



## drpraetorus

Shellfish and calamari. Not too fond of things with actual fins. The best fish I ever had was from a fish and chips shop in Aberystwyth. Right out of the grease and wrapped in newspaper. 

My parents grew up on the Washington coast during the Depression. They told of large numbers of people going to the beaches during negative tides to dig clams. They would go out and stomp on the sand to get the clams to pull in their siphon. This would leave a dimple in the sand that showed where the clams where. they would then ding with special shovels they called "clam guns". These were razor clams and some geoducks, pronounced GOOY-duck. 

For a real good meal, if you are ever in Louisiana during the right season, go to a shop that sells crawfish. AKA crawdads or mudbugs. They boil them in a broth with corn and potatoes. You can get it as hot or mild as you like. Take it home or eat it there. You break them in half, scrape the tail meat off with your front teeth and (for the real connoisseur) suck the brains and fat out of the head. Pure eatin' heaven.


----------



## drpraetorus

Clamming, Razor clam, Geoduck, Crawfish from the pot


----------



## Cosmos

I don't really like fish. I LOVE seafood, i could eat mollusks and crustaceans all day, but when it comes to fish, I usually say no. I'm ok with light, flaky white fish with lemon, or fish and chips, but that's about it. Smoked salmon is one of my favorite foods, but salmon cooked any other way? Nah


----------



## Giordano

I love fish.... but I don't eat it any more...

Grilled or steamed were my favorite ways to eat fish.


----------



## clara s

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Love the use of lower case and a space between lines - reminds me a little of e.e. cummings.


e-xa-ctly

you spotted my way of writting

you like cummings?

the
sky
was
can dy lu
minous
edible
spry


----------



## cwarchc

I used to love fish - salmon, tuna, pollack etc
However as a vegetarian of many, many years
I don't enjoy it anymore (through choice)


----------



## Bulldog

I don't like flat fish; I want some body to my fish. Salmon and halibut are great, and my favorite is sword fish.


----------



## elgar's ghost

clara s said:


> e-xa-ctly
> 
> you spotted my way of writting
> 
> you like cummings?
> 
> the
> sky
> was
> can dy lu
> minous
> edible
> spry


I know very little poetry, to be honest - the only reason I've heard of cummings was because Boulez wrote a work about him and the text was laid out as he originally wrote it. Perhaps this bald confession should be transferred to KenOC's Philistine thread!

:tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie

In North Shields ther is a chippy down by the quay side. The Freshly caught Cod has to travel all of twenty feet to the chippy. OMG! so goood. Partial to a bit of Lemon Sole I am too. Haddock isnt as common round our shores now but It was always welcome on my plate.

Oh...the pictures of the Fish Supper are Incomplete...Nae Iron Bru!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> In North Shields ther is a chippy down by the quay side. The Freshly caught Cod has to travel all of twenty feet to the chippy. OMG! so goood. Partial to a bit of Lemon Sole I am too. Haddock isnt as common round our shores now but It was always welcome on my plate.
> 
> Oh...the pictures of the Fish Supper are Incomplete...Nae Iron Bru!!


Don't you mean

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608053329497426262&pid=15.1


----------



## Ingélou

Badinerie said:


> In North Shields ther is a chippy down by the quay side. The Freshly caught Cod has to travel all of twenty feet to the chippy. OMG! so goood. Partial to a bit of Lemon Sole I am too. Haddock isnt as common round our shores now but It was always welcome on my plate.
> 
> Oh...the pictures of the Fish Supper are Incomplete...Nae Ir*o*n Bru!!


Sounds fabulous - but *Irn* Bru, per-lease! 














'Made in Scotland, frae gir-r-r-r-ders!'


----------



## Piwikiwi

Bulldog said:


> I don't like flat fish; I want some body to my fish. Salmon and halibut are great, and my favorite is sword fish.


To me sword fish is just meat diguised as fish.


----------



## violadude

Fish and seafood in general are probably one of my favorite meats, along with beef (the healthiest and least healthy meat are both my favorite). 

I don't like cooked tuna that much but I like tuna in sushi.

I really like Mackerel and Salmon is pretty good but it can be pretty bad if cooked wrong. 

Catfish is great. There are a lot of Thai Catfish dishes that I like.

Other than that I'm not sure exactly which fishes I like.


----------



## Sloe

I like fish balls









And pickled herring:


----------



## violadude

Thai Ground Catfish dish, Larb Pla Duk


----------



## hpowders

Piwikiwi said:


> To me sword fish is just meat diguised as fish.


Sword fish has too much mercury in it. I've given it up. Same with ahi tuna.


----------



## Bulldog

violadude said:


> Fish and seafood in general are probably one of my favorite meats, along with beef (the healthiest and least healthy meat are both my favorite).
> 
> I don't like cooked tuna that much but I like tuna in sushi.
> 
> I really like Mackerel and Salmon is pretty good but it can be pretty bad if cooked wrong.


Salmon cooked right - 350 degrees for 25 minutes. Of course, adjustments are needed for thickness.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Sword fish has too much mercury in it. I've given it up. Same with ahi tuna.


you did well

you know about the Minamata disease

anyway i have decided not to read too much


----------



## clara s

elgars ghost said:


> I know very little poetry, to be honest - the only reason I've heard of cummings was because Boulez wrote a work about him and the text was laid out as he originally wrote it. Perhaps this bald confession should be transferred to KenOC's Philistine thread!
> 
> :tiphat:


nuh, you have nothing to do with Philistinism

you are a true follower of good art

and anyway, you didn't say you dislike poetry, you just confessed you know very little,

so there is still hope hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you did well
> 
> you know about the Minamata disease
> 
> anyway i have decided not to read too much


Let's keep mercury in thermometers and barometers, where it belongs!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

clara s said:


> nuh, you have nothing to do with Philistinism
> 
> you are a true follower of good art
> 
> and anyway, you didn't say you dislike poetry, you just confessed you know very little,
> 
> so there is still hope hahaha


You're too kind. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> Sword fish has too much mercury in it. I've given it up.


So, just have it a few times a year. It won't hurt your body if eaten in moderation.


----------



## TxllxT

Smoked common sole is the most popular fish on our island. There are days when some of the villages (on the eastcoast of Texel) are filled with the smell of smoked fish.


----------



## hpowders

I've never met a heron with hardening of the arteries, so I guess fish must be healthy.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I've never met a heron with hardening of the arteries, so I guess fish must be healthy.


And whatabout crane?


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Let's keep mercury in thermometers and barometers, where it belongs!!!


Swordfish and my fillings get along fine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

violadude said:


> View attachment 55592
> 
> View attachment 55593
> 
> 
> Thai Ground Catfish dish, Larb Pla Duk
> 
> View attachment 55594


Looks like Adam Richman's starter. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Swordfish and my fillings get along fine.


I wouldn't know. As a royal poster, my mouth has all crowns.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> And whatabout crane?


They walk around my neighborhood sometimes, so I do get to see them up close. They walk slow, but fly fast and emit an obnoxious muffled trumpet-like sound. It's rumored they used to bring babies to childless families back in the day.

How does all this help me regarding cranal arteries? I haven't the slightest idea, but I'm glad I had this opportunity to write about cranes.


----------



## brotagonist

I just wolfed down a can of sardines (after coming in from a 5.5K jog--it was only about -13°  ).


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> *I just wolfed down a can of sardines* (after coming in from a 5.5K jog--it was only about -13°  ).


----------



## hpowders

My father loved sardines in tomato sauce made by Del Monte. It came in an oval shaped can.
I never took to it.


----------



## brotagonist

I've never seen Del Monte sardines. Pineapple, yes.

We have Brunswick and Clover Leaf sardines here. I prefer the Brunswick. They have about 6 flavours: spring water, mustard, tomato sauce, jalapeño, soy oil, hot peppers. They are $1 a tin and it is a good-sized portion of 6 sardines. As a kid, I used to have the plain ones on toasted bread. Very nice.

Clover Leaf has many kinds of tinned salmon: sockeye, pink and others. They are the best.

I should get points for doing brand promotion


----------



## Orpheus

A little tidbit of fishy information: Around here, piranha is known to make an excellent soup:









Besides the resulting broth being both quite tasty and (according to old rural grandmothers and the like) highly nutritious, there is a certain primal satisfaction to be gained from consuming a creature that would unhesitatingly do the same to you, were the tables reversed. Piranha consumption by humans (as opposed to piranha consumption OF humans, known for being a relatively straightforward and efficient procedure when enough piranhas are present) is unfortunately hindered (besides the fact that you may lose fingers pulling them off the hook, or worse if you fall in the water while fishing) by the fact that piranhas are chock-full of glassy needle-sharp little bones, placed in them at the beginning of time by their creator, Satan, and which are indeed an absolute devil to remove.

Most people appear to prefer dealing with the bone menace by liquidizing the fish and straining out the bones in some way before eating. The difficulty of eating piranha any other way without it "biting back" in a most undesirable manner on the way down is probably why it is not that often consumed except as soup. If you should ever have the opportunity to eat piranha, and want to try it some other way, be aware that in my experience, it takes about 15 minutes of very careful eating to reduce one decent sized piranha to bones. Piranhas, you may care to note, are capable of performing the same procedure on _you_ in much less time, and with considerably more flair.


----------



## TxllxT

This summer we dwelt in Saint Petersburg, and we had this on our bread:










The orange kind of caviar is not expensive and really tastes fishy!


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I've never seen Del Monte sardines. Pineapple, yes.
> 
> We have Brunswick and Clover Leaf sardines here. I prefer the Brunswick. They have about 6 flavours: spring water, mustard, tomato sauce, jalapeño, soy oil, hot peppers. They are $1 a tin and it is a good-sized portion of 6 sardines. As a kid, I used to have the plain ones on toasted bread. Very nice.
> 
> Clover Leaf has many kinds of tinned salmon: sockeye, pink and others. They are the best.
> 
> I should get points for doing brand promotion











They changed the can a little bit since I was a kid, but Del Monte sardines in tomato sauce-still going strong! I should have buried a can with my dad when he died.


----------



## Levanda

TxllxT said:


> This summer we dwelt in Saint Petersburg, and we had this on our bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange kind of caviar is not expensive and really tastes fishy!


Caviar in Soviet Times only available for some top bureaucrats, or on New Years it was on sale in shops and it was expensive. I remember my mum got them so she even putted table cloth to eat it.:lol:


----------



## TxllxT

Pangasius (from Vietnam) & fishsticks (Alaska Pollocks) are returning every week on our lunch table.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Love fish. Unlike meat, you can eat a lot of it and you don't stay full for hours (meat hangover). I love this particular product and like to eat it on sandwiches of Trader Joe whole grain wheat with ketchup:


----------



## Sloe

Yes i like fish. Yesterday i ate a mackerell.


----------



## Morimur

If it's raw—yes.


----------



## Rehydration

I love fish, and I think I like my fish fried with a special poppyseed topping that my dad makes.


----------



## Ukko

Sometimes I eat fish on Friday. Not because of the old Church dictum, but because of ancient WW2 practice. The habit semi-sticks.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Belowpar

Yes but

Shellfish, now you're talking.


----------



## georgedelorean

Love fish. Good stuff.


----------



## TxllxT

Today we had Bami with Seafood (shrimps, octopus, salmon etc.) in a Fish venue (9 Euro for a huge plate): delicious!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I love fish. Astute, intelligent, and always smartly turned out, they are excellent company for any social occasion.


----------



## ldiat

lemon sole-sea bass-grouper-swordfish-snapper-tuna-john dory..just to name a few. now then you can have tilapia(hate) catfish <----" " ^ " " <---shrug eh!.


----------

